# E' morto Bud Spencer a 86 anni



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2016)

Ultim'ora La Stampa: è morto l'attore Carlo Pedersoli, aka Bud Spencer, all'età di 86 anni.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2016)

Nooooo! 

RIP!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Giugno 2016)

Noooooo!!!!! 

Un vero peccato... è stato la mia infanzia e, ad essere sincero, anche l'adolescenza e buona parte dell'età adulta...

RIP


----------



## prebozzio (27 Giugno 2016)

Un mito, mi dispiace molto. RIP.


----------



## de sica (27 Giugno 2016)

Un mito che se ne va.. Rip Bud


----------



## Gekyn (27 Giugno 2016)

Addio Banana Joe....sono cresciuto con lui...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Giugno 2016)

Idolo di quando ero bambino, RIP


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2016)

noooo, dispiace. 

quante risate m'ha fatto fare da bambina coi suoi film. 
ciao grande bud.


----------



## taarabt85 (27 Giugno 2016)

:-(


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

nooooo ditemi che è una bufala :'(


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2016)

sono disperato ragazzi. sono distrutto.
Bud Spencer rappresenta per me tantissimo... i film visti con mio nonno e mio padre, le risate insieme. 
Era una delle 5 persone al mondo a cui avrei voluto stringere la mano.

RIP amico mio


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2016)

Un grandissimo! Enorme!

Ci ha fatto star bene, come ha replicato un utente su Twitter.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono disperato ragazzi. sono distrutto.
> Bud Spencer rappresenta per me tantissimo... i film visti con mio nonno e mio padre, le risate insieme.
> Era una delle 5 persone al mondo a cui avrei voluto stringere la mano.
> 
> RIP amico mio



è vero, oltre al valore "affettivo" x i suoi film c'è da considerare cosa hanno rappresntato x noi quei film, i momenti in famiglia, e condei cari che, purtroppo, son venuti a mancare...


----------



## hiei87 (27 Giugno 2016)

Sono cresciuto con i suoi film, che, oltre ad avermi fatto divertire, in alcuni casi hanno avuto anche una funzione educativa. E' un po' come perdere uno di famiglia. Dispiace tantissimo...


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora La Stampa: è morto l'attore Carlo Pedersoli, aka Bud Spencer, all'età di 86 anni.



Non sono tipo da commuovermi troppo per i VIP, ma Carlo è stato la mia infanzia. Se ne va una parte di me. Addio Bud. Stasera ho mangiato fagioli, senza saperlo in onore tuo!! RIP


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Giugno 2016)

Riposa in pace.


----------



## Kaw (27 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora La Stampa: è morto l'attore Carlo Pedersoli, aka Bud Spencer, all'età di 86 anni.


Non avete idea di quante volta io abbia visto "Trinità" (il primo e il sequel), li avevo registrati sulla videocassetta e ho finito per consumarla.

RIP


----------



## Nicco (27 Giugno 2016)

Sono in lacrime, addio Bud.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2016)




----------



## vota DC (27 Giugno 2016)

Se ne va nel giorno in cui l'Inghilterra viene buttata fuori dall'Islanda, in linea con i suoi film dove i bulletti palestrati le prendono da chi sembra un innocuo ciccione!


----------



## smallball (27 Giugno 2016)

un autentico mito,rip


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



un miscuglio tra sorriso e disperazione :'( non riesco a crederci :'(


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> un miscuglio tra sorriso e disperazione :'( non riesco a crederci :'(



Io e mio fratello di Trinità e di altri suoi film sappiamo ogni singola battuta, l'abbiamo visti tutti all'inverosimile ç_ç


----------



## Aragorn (27 Giugno 2016)

Ed un altro mito se ne va, ciò che invece resteranno sono il suo ricordo e la sua fama. Mitico Bud


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2016)

Non ci posso credere


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2016)

Un mito per tante generazioni.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (27 Giugno 2016)

che brutta notizia


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io e mio fratello di Trinità e di altri suoi film sappiamo ogni singola battuta, l'abbiamo visti tutti all'inverosimile ç_ç



senza parole... penso sia l'attore che ho amato più di tutti


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2016)

Dispiace tantissimo. Ciao grande Bud.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2016)

Un pezzo bello grosso della mia infanzia.
Grazie di tutto.


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2016)

Noooo non è giusto 
Lo ricorderò sempre con affetto, RIP.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Giugno 2016)

Dispiacere enorme. R.I.P. Bud


----------



## Brain84 (27 Giugno 2016)

In un colpo solo se ne vanno 28 anni della mia vita.. da quando avevo 4 anni fino a praticamente ieri ho visto e rivisto centinaia di volte i suoi film, sia che recitasse solo che insieme alla grandissima spalla Terence Hill...un gigante del cinema, innovatore nel reinventare gli ormai morti (all'epoca) spaghetti western inserendo le classiche risse a suon di sberle che lo hanno reso inimitabile.
Una vera icona e un caratterista come ne abbiamo avuto pochi.

RIP


----------



## kolao95 (27 Giugno 2016)

Un grande. 'Chi trova un amico trova un tesoro'  Riposa in pace.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2016)

Stiamo scherzando??
Lui no dai.

Maledizione, io con i Trinità ed Altrimenti ci Arrabbiamo ci sono cresciuto.
Probabilmente il numero delle volte che ho visto i suoi film ha raggiunto la tripla cifra.


Mi sento come se fossa morta una parte della mia infanzia.



Riposta in pace Bambino


----------



## Dany20 (27 Giugno 2016)

Un pezzo della storia del cinema se ne va. Quante risate mi sono fatto grazie a Bud. Ha formato una grande coppia con Terence. RIP.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Giugno 2016)

RIP
Per me una leggenda, ho rivisto i suoi film decine di volte

Comunque la sua scena più indimenticabile è il coro in Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo.


----------



## bmb (27 Giugno 2016)

Credo che questa sia la notizia del giorno. Più pesante del rigore sbagliato da Messi.

Ciao Bud...tu lo reggi il whiskey???


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Giugno 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Stiamo scherzando??
> Lui no dai.
> 
> Maledizione, io con i Trinità ed Altrimenti ci Arrabbiamo ci sono cresciuto.
> ...



I due film più belli


----------



## alcyppa (28 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I due film più belli



E nettamente anche.
Ma sai com'è, erano giovanissimi e le idee erano ancora fresche.

Gli altri film, per quanto pregevoli, sono sempre stati un rimescolare di idee e tempi comici già utilizzati.


Un po' come i Fantozzi: capolavori assoluti i primi due (ed un buon Superfantozzi dai), via via sempre più tristi i seguiti.
La vera differenza è che le pellicole della ditta Pedersoli e Girotti hanno pur sempre mantenuto una loro dignità ed un discreto livello qualitativo.




Comunque già che questa settimana mi farò una maratona.


----------



## DannySa (28 Giugno 2016)

E' come se si fosse staccato un pezzettino di cuore, i suoi film li ho visti e rivisti migliaia di volte, negli anni 90 registravo/registravamo in vhs i suoi film che passavano in tv e li avrò rivisti miliardi di volte, soprattutto Io sto con gli ippopotami.
Un grandissimo uomo, chi ha guardato con piacere i suoi film non può essere diventato una persona becera e meschina, ecco cosa significa lasciare qualcosa anche quando magari si parla solamente di recitazione.
Rivedere i suoi film non sarà più la stessa cosa, purtroppo.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Giugno 2016)

Appena finito di vedere "Porgi l'altra guancia" in suo onore...

E anche se domani sveglia alle 6, chissenefrega...


----------



## pipporo (28 Giugno 2016)

Rip


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Immagino, e spero, che in TV gli renderanno omaggio come si fa con i più grandi, maratone di film come se non ci fosse un domani... varrebbe la pena accendere la TV


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Beniamino di quando ero bambino...i cattivi prendevano sempre un sacco di botte


----------



## Coripra (28 Giugno 2016)

Pure io mi associo al lutto...
e pure io mi ricordo le risate e lo stupore quando vidi (e rividi) "Lo chiamavano Trinità".
Adieu grande Bud!


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

eoooo o banana joe...iuereee o banana joe oo...


----------



## smallball (28 Giugno 2016)

se ne va un grandissimo,nel vero senso della parola...RIP


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

Incredibile come TUTTI lo adorassero..è stato il mito dell'infanzia di tutti i ragazzini..

Ciao grande Bambino!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Giugno 2016)

L'unica cosa buona di rete 4 era quando durante lo zapping ti ritrovavi uno dei suoi film, ignoranti, divertenti e pieni di schiaffoni e fagioli 

RIP mito


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come TUTTI lo adorassero..è stato il mito dell'infanzia di tutti i ragazzini..
> 
> Ciao grande Bambino!



3 generazioni sicure... senza contare le future, non era uno da oscar, ma i suoi film hanno messo il buonumore a tutti, e continueranno a farlo


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> 3 generazioni sicure... senza contare le future, non era uno da oscar, ma i suoi film hanno messo il buonumore a tutti, e continueranno a farlo



Un'eroe che usava il pugno come un martellone di spugna dei cartoni animati...qualcuno oggi ti direbbe che erano film violenti, mentre erano film di una comicità meravigliosa..
Mi mancherà moltissimo


----------



## Gekyn (28 Giugno 2016)




----------



## DannySa (28 Giugno 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa buona di rete 4 era quando durante lo zapping ti ritrovavi uno dei suoi film, ignoranti, divertenti e pieni di schiaffoni e fagioli
> 
> RIP mito



Esatto, ricordo quando ancora guardavo un po' di tv che quando passavano i suoi film su rete 4 non mi perdevo nemmeno la pubblicità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2016)

E' stato un grande, avro' visto i suoi film non so quante volte! riposa in pace gigante.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2016)




----------



## sballotello (28 Giugno 2016)

Riposa in pace grandissimo.


----------



## Heaven (28 Giugno 2016)

Mitico è l'aggettivo giusto per lui. RIP.


----------

